# naNOx9



## Jesse305 (Oct 8, 2006)

A new product out by MuscleTech.
I have a few questions on it, if anyone can answer it.
1. Does anyone know the cheapest place to get it from?
2. Does anyone know any side effects of it.
3. Does anyone know if I can continue taking my whey protein shakes while taking it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 8, 2006)

Jesse305 said:


> A new product out by MuscleTech.
> I have a few questions on it, if anyone can answer it.
> 1. Does anyone know the cheapest place to get it from? *GNC is the only I have seen so far. $79.99-$Gold Card $63.99*
> 2. Does anyone know any side effects of it.[None Know Of[/b]
> ...



*The info I have listed is based on the small amount of research/looking I have done today, which is Sunday.*


----------



## Jesse305 (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks i appreciate it.
specially with the protein one.. that's the one i was worrying most about.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 8, 2006)

www.nanox9.com


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 8, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> www.nanox9.com



Man, I got to go and get some......


----------



## kenwood (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG  i better stock up on some  



















 polease..more overhyped crap by muscleshit.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 9, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Man, I got to go and get some......



I saw that ad in flex magazine last month and I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 9, 2006)

C'mon man! Muscletech is a hypocrite company. How come the come out with a product wich is suppose to make all the others out there obsolete and afew months later they came out with a new one which it's even better than the previous one, but still they wouldn't tell you that.
In other words, for example they came out with Cell-Tech which is thousands of times better than regular creatine. It made them all obsolete. Ok. Then they realized how everybody was going crazy over CEE and they came out with their own CEE. Ok. Then, they came out with Creakic, which is "the best form of creatine"... Blah, blah, blah! But still they advertise Cell-Tech as the best creatine, but at the same time, same magazine, few pages later. They say there's nothing like Creakic. Creakic is the best creatine ever, because it does I don't know what to some toxins and stuff. Please! In the name of GOD! Gimme a break!!!
Last night I just saw the "new" Cell-Tech Hardcore and Nitro-Tech... So how many more products they gonna name Hardcore?

Plus, for those who don't know. They own Six Stars Labs. They sell their creatine formula and their protein at Wal-Mart. It's basically the same thing as Cell-Tech and Nitro-Tech, but cheaper. So, how come some people play 50 bucks for a jug of Nitro-Tech when you can get the Six Stars cheaper and they both are the same?

God!

Please send someone down here to stop these people!


----------



## Flakko (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh by the way. Now that Jay Cutler won the Mr. O and he's part of Team Muscletech... God... We are doomed!
We don't know what awaits next.

They'll advertise on the radio, tv, newspaper...
What's gonna be next? Playboy magazine? and a product called: Penis-Tech. 1 billion times better than Viagra and able to keep you hard for 24hrs!

Someone saves us!


----------



## zombul (Oct 9, 2006)

Flakko said:


> C'mon man! Muscletech is a hypocrite company. How come the come out with a product wich is suppose to make all the others out there obsolete and afew months later they came out with a new one which it's even better than the previous one, but still they wouldn't tell you that.
> In other words, for example they came out with Cell-Tech which is thousands of times better than regular creatine. It made them all obsolete. Ok. Then they realized how everybody was going crazy over CEE and they came out with their own CEE. Ok. Then, they came out with Creakic, which is "the best form of creatine"... Blah, blah, blah! But still they advertise Cell-Tech as the best creatine, but at the same time, same magazine, few pages later. They say there's nothing like Creakic. Creakic is the best creatine ever, because it does I don't know what to some toxins and stuff. Please! In the name of GOD! Gimme a break!!!
> Last night I just saw the "new" Cell-Tech Hardcore and Nitro-Tech... So how many more products they gonna name Hardcore?
> 
> ...



Muscle Tech(deceptive advertising) I'v never heard such an outrageous statement.Look at Mr.O himself,all that muscle is from using Cell-Tech.


----------



## Focus (Oct 10, 2006)

MuscleTech is just a bunch of meatheads. Look at the site... the veins are red! Veins are blue, not red. Unless this stuff makes you bleed profusely.. what an dumbass mistake... thats up there with spelling your name wrong on paper


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Flakko said:


> Oh by the way. Now that Jay Cutler won the Mr. O and he's part of Team Muscletech... God... We are doomed!
> We don't know what awaits next...


Flak, instead of 4 page special reports, it will now contain extra bars, graphs, and cutesy little pictures of the fucking idiot Jay Cockler and his hair winning the O. Ooooh! I almost forgot, there will also be some dumb fucking mention on how the MuscleTwat team worked closely WITH Jay Cockler to formulate the special ingredients of this newly, revolutionary product-which will make the new special reports 6 ffffffrickinnnnnn pages long.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard MuschleTech is making a special formulated hair gel made mostly of male semen to help welcome Jay aboard


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Focus said:


> MuscleTech is just a bunch of meatheads. Look at the site... the veins are red! Veins are blue, not red. Unless this stuff makes you bleed profusely.. what an dumbass mistake... thats up there with spelling your name wrong on paper


perhaps its because when you take this amazing new supplement for unbelievable, vein-busting, blood-engorged pumps, the veins are just going to come right out of your body because you're so tight that your balloon-like muscles are going to explode into new unreal  and unnatural growth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Focus (Oct 10, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> perhaps its because when you take this amazing new supplement for unbelievable, vein-busting, blood-engorged pumps, the veins are just going to come right out of your body because you're so tight that your balloon-like muscles are going to explode into new unreal  and unnatural growth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So that's why I tripped over some veins in the locker room the other day...
Oh MuscleTech, you've done it again!

I can't help but say EVERY muscle tech thread turns into a joke! Its hilarious, but kinda sad for MuscleTech... but then again kinda not... just hilarious


----------



## Igor55 (Oct 24, 2006)

I been using NaNOX9 for about 20 days so far. And for the pumps have been amazing for the first week or so. But now they are dimming down, i suppose my body got used to it. So if you want about a week of great pumps take it  I took 12 pills a day, 6 mornign 6 5-10 min before workout. I mite use antoher bottle because my friend gets it for very cheap. Gonna try 16 a day next time. 8 morning 8 before workout. Give it a shot, if u dont like just return it back to GNC


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2006)

why not just send me your money and I'll tell you the secret to amazing pumps...


----------



## ike647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*muscletech*

Lets not forget anator 70 the muscle gene activater (my ass) Maybe they will make penis tech with charts showing hardons 876% stronger


----------



## jhnsn1980 (Feb 23, 2007)

*DO NOT Buy MuscleTech's naNOx9!!!!!*

Ok, I've taken several supplements through the course of years, and today I tried MustceTech's NaNox9.  2 minutes after taking the recommended dosage of 4 pills, I began to get very hot.  I went and looked into the mirror and my face, chest, and hands all turned bright red.  I would imagine there was some type of allergic reaction.  My whole body became weak and extremely hot, to where I had to dunk my head under cold water just to cool off.  After about two hours of sitting still and trying to remain calm, I cooled off and the rash went away.  So if you're thinking about taking the product, buyer beware.  I WOULD NEVER take this product again, and I'm going to be writing a complaint to MuscleTech, that they should do more testing, because there definately was a side affect.  Pretty scary actually.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2007)

sounds like a niacin overdose.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 23, 2007)

muscletech must be doing something right cuz people still read into there 2 page spreads of info and still buy their overpriced products. Muscle Tech: Brainwashing uneducated athletes one day at a time.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 23, 2007)

Nanox9, even though overpriced, worked great for me. I moved on to venture into different products, but I can't hate on the Nano either. I still have some left and use it once and awhile.


----------



## zombul (Feb 23, 2007)

jhnsn1980 said:


> Ok, I've taken several supplements through the course of years, and today I tried MustceTech's NaNox9.  2 minutes after taking the recommended dosage of 4 pills, I began to get very hot.  I went and looked into the mirror and my face, chest, and hands all turned bright red.  I would imagine there was some type of allergic reaction.  My whole body became weak and extremely hot, to where I had to dunk my head under cold water just to cool off.  After about two hours of sitting still and trying to remain calm, I cooled off and the rash went away.  So if you're thinking about taking the product, buyer beware.  I WOULD NEVER take this product again, and I'm going to be writing a complaint to MuscleTech, that they should do more testing, because there definately was a side affect.  Pretty scary actually.



I had a similar experience with NaNox9.My first try was amazing,and I couldn't belive the intensity it gave me and my strength was unhuman.After a workout where all my lifts had increased by 500% I headed into the locker room and people began screamin,I couldn't figure out what was going on and thats when it happened,I looked down at my forearm and realized my veins were popping out and had turned blue.I rushed to the mirror and couldn't belive what I saw,and I knew you wouldn't either so I took a picture with my cell phone in the mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is AMAZING STUFF!!!
























May stack with Gakic next time.


ONE-POST-ADD-REPORT

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23663&stc=1&d=1172269976


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> muscletech must be doing something right cuz people still read into there 2 page spreads of info and still buy their overpriced products. Muscle Tech: Brainwashing uneducated athletes one day at a time.



 Guys at work are always asking me about supplements and Muscletech comes up with EVERYONE of them. If I like them I tell them what I think...if I don't I say how great MuscleTech is and that I believe they should stock up on each and every item they put out


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2007)

zombul said:


> I had a similar experience with NaNox9.My first try was amazing,and I couldn't belive the intensity it gave me and my strength was unhuman.After a workout where all my lifts had increased by 500% I headed into the locker room and people began screamin,I couldn't figure out what was going on and thats when it happened,I looked down at my forearm and realized my veins were popping out and had turned blue.I rushed to the mirror and couldn't belive what I saw,and I knew you wouldn't either so I took a picture with my cell phone in the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Nanox9, even though overpriced, worked great for me. I moved on to venture into different products, but I can't hate on the Nano either. I still have some left and use it once and awhile.


stuff's shit. 
You experienced a placebo effect.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 23, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> stuff's shit.
> You experienced a placebo effect.



Haha most likely.


----------



## azrsx05 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, I just bought this.... I weigh 125lbs.  Trying to gain mass. I was just wondering if you guys had any ideas of how many I should take.  Also,  are you guys that are taking it, do you take it in the morning and then before you work out?


----------



## sherome13 (Mar 24, 2007)

MuscleTech sucks!!


----------



## sherome13 (Mar 24, 2007)

And also, is it me or is NitroTech absolutely the worst tasting shit in the world!!  I couldn't stand that stuff.  I threw it away.


----------



## RAPOZAO037 (Feb 23, 2008)

All I read is how horrible the product is ... Why not recommend something else since yall know so much


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 23, 2008)

That stuff is a joke I wouldnt pump any of that shit in my body unless I really knew what was in it!!!! Come on its a pill.... You really think that paying 80.00for a pill is going to make you look like that? Besides it looks gross anyways...


----------



## Mariel (Aug 26, 2008)

RAPOZAO037 said:


> All I read is how horrible the product is ... Why not recommend something else since yall know so much



Agreed.  Has anyone tried NO2 Black?  I heard NO2 Black has a women's dosage plan.  I just bought naNO9x today (says it's for men only, but found other women who take it), even though Im not working out today, I took it to see how it would affect me.  There was no flushing, however I have been taking supplements that include niacin so my body could be building a tolerance.  I'm worried about taking the Maximun CLA (made by GNC) with it.  Does anyone have any advice as to what I should do.  Please keep in mind that Im a vegetarian and take the CLA to get the proteins from meat (Maximum CLA also has 20mg of Niacin).  Any help on this subject would be appreciated.  Tomorrow is a workout day, and I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2008)

eat food-world's best supplement.


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 26, 2008)

I have never used a muscle tech product because it just seems too hyped up and is expensive. My personal opinion is that this stuff probably is not total SHIT but it is not better than something you can probably get 30 or 40$ cheaper. 

If I was looking to use a NO product what would you recommend though?


----------



## zombul (Aug 27, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I have never used a muscle tech product because it just seems too hyped up and is expensive. My personal opinion is that this stuff probably is not total SHIT but it is not better than something you can probably get 30 or 40$ cheaper.
> 
> If I was looking to use a NO product what would you recommend though?



NO EXPLODE or My personal favorite 
CytoSport Fast Twitch
the grape flavor kicks ass.


----------



## manswer (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pain**

So... I bought these pills at GNC. A few hours later I took three of them (recommended dosage for someone new to taking them), but I took them *without water*. Big mistake.
I ended up feeling the worse burning sensation in my chest area. (lower esophagus). It felt like I ate a lot of food at once and it got stuck in my throat. I almost had to throw up, but couldn't.
The extreme pain lasted for about 2 hours and then the pain subsided slightly, but still wouldn't go away. That was 5 days ago. After two days passed where I could barely even take down water, I finally decided to go in to the doctor for it.
Here to find out, I tore the lining of my lower esophagus. And because L-arginine increases acid in the body, it probably made it worse. It hurts extremely bad when I eat. On a scale from 1 to 10, (10 being an amputation), it's about a 6-7. I have lost 7 pounds in 5 days because of this.
I'd advise anybody taking pills to make sure that they drink an adequate amount of water with them. 
But on other news, I believe they work. I've used NO2 products before by Muscletech and they definitely helped my stamina and pump in the gym. You can get definite gains from these NO2 products if used correctly.


----------



## adain21 (Jul 15, 2009)

sounds so delicious! Thanks


----------

